# Three new girls!



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello everyone I just picked up these three girls Sunday! What do you think of them they are ABGA full blood. I hope they turn out nice, they were born in January.


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Another shot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations! They are cute


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

They look like nice girls! What kinda bloodlines do your girls got?


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice.... they are cuties


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the new girls. they're cute!


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you all. I got them from Big B Livestock out of Ohio. My wife has their paper work and I can't find it right now but when she gets home I'll look. I do know they have some Davison livestock in their blood thought!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girls, congrats!!


----------

